# Dedicated To My Aunt Katusia



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

A poem dedicated to my favorite all time aunt, whose tenderness will be mine to cherish, for she is the one I will always admire despite the passing of time and distance which at present separates her from me. 

Katusia, be what she is referred to 
lovingly by my inner feelings 
though her name of birth be Gladys
whilst to me beloved aunt 

My dear aunt Katusia, oh beauty grace and dignity 
she posses though I in foolish judgment of rush 
mistook worthy caches for despotic aloofness 
in what was but creation of infantile imagination 
oh, mine for reality in her could not have been further 
from conceptions held in me

My dear aunt Katusia, visage of wisdom 
while golden mane broadens 
as rays of glory from sun high 
in sky azure as eyes so tender 
of hers radiating all 
she be within while 
lending credit to treasures 
enhanced by her to most delicate of 
natures which be known

My aunt Katusia, be so much to many 
in portraying roles of wonder 
in lives of those that be hers to cherish 
hence she be to her chosen one 
be wedded consort ever 
admirable in comfort on to part
while to progeny of her maternity 
she be giver of all boundless adoration 
yet to those that come in second generation 
from her she be one of acumen 
always compassionate and kindly babushka 

My aunt Katusia, in all to me 
shall bare what place of aunt 
whom I never became aware of 
till our feelings reached for the other 
in affection exclusive to family of blood 
as I in all pride now and always 
will consider her

My aunt Katusia, be revered 
all in vast persona making 
hers convey upon those 
who be graced as only she 
can deliver on to them 
cognizant sense how 
they too are extraordinary 
as I be also by radiance of her light


----------

